# Helping GERD without drugs? Any experts please?



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi guys. I have been diagnosed with GERD twice now (long story) and have been put on Nexium. However I am just wondering is it neccesary to be on these types of drugs seeing as they cause gastro upsets? Is there anything else that can be done for it? On the other hand I don't want to cause ulcers or anything by just going off medication. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, as I have said before, I have eliminated mine, along with the D, for almost 6 years with flavonoids. My wife the same with her GERD for about 6 months.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I am interested in the flavonoids. It's just that my current budget just won't allow it. Even nappies are a bit of a stretch at the moment and I've had to start toilet training my girls in hope that I will no longer have to keep buying them! I haven't forgotten though and am keeping it in mind







Thanks for answering


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Screamer,Please see my other posts. I am a microbiologist. I believe I have figured this thing out. I cured my GERD of 20 years permanantly with controlled carb dieting tailored to GERD. I wrote a book on my theory and dietary approach. I have had many people report back that this approach is the best. You don't need the PPIs and can become symptom free in just a couple days. The releif is permanant. Have you heard of this approach? It really works.Thanks,Norm


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I've stopped taking my Nexium anyway. It wasn't really doing anything to be honest. I still had indigestion at times and the rest of the time I don't have it without the nexium anyway. I take something if things get really rough.I currently have food intolerances which if I cut out carbs I think I probably wouldn't have much left to eat. I will consider it though. I had a look at your other posts and on wellness board I think it was called? And you have helped a lot of people over there with this. Thanks for the advice. For now though controlling my tummy issue's is higher on my priorities than my GERD.


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Screaner,Thanks for writing back. What food intolerances do you have and are you sure they are to low carb foods. The very best of luck to you.NOrm


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

No they're not to low carb foods, but I have an amine intolerance so that rules out these foods for me: http://users.bigpond.net.au/allergydietitian/fi/amines.html As you can imagine it doesn't leave a whole lot of stuff for me to eat







It's early stages yet, I have to see a dietician about it all and once I've figured it all out a bit more I'd be happy to try and incorporate low carb. I'm not sure about the vege's I eat but I only eat bread for lunch and occasionally have pasta or rice pasta. But I know there is more to it than that. My GERD is actually not severe at all. The main reason I was put on the Nexium was because after my colonoscopy and gastroscopy 6 months ago I ended up in the local ED with a pain near my ribs that wouldn't pass. They pumped me full of some drug that helps reflux symptoms and sent me home with a prescription. My doctor said it was probably irritated by the scope and I don't need to take the nexium constantly.


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Screamer,I found this info on amine intolerance:Amine sensitivity. Foods that contain amines also can cause reactions. The most notorious amine is monosodium glutamate, or MSG, a flavor enhancer. Glutamate is also found in tomatoes, bananas, avocados, oranges, mushrooms, chocolate, wine, and Parmesan cheese. Amines can cause irritation of the skin, mouth, throat, stomach, and bowels, as well as hives, swelling, mouth ulcers, nausea, stomach cramps, diarrhea, lethargy, and headaches. MSG is common in soups, Chinese food, and prepared food, so read labels carefully if you have an amine sensitivity. How was your intolerance diagnosed? Norm


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Dr NormI want to try the low carbs diet,see if that will be any help to my Gerd/H Hernie,but at the moment my symptoms are bad so can I take my meds doctor given me Zonton and gaviscon,to try to control nausea and heartburn while going on low card.So if symptons get better I can then cut down on meds or even cut them out altogether (maybe thats bit to wishful thinking on my part).ThanksSueUK.


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sue,Sorry, I have not been actively checking this board - Hope to in the future. I think starting controlled carb while still on the meds is fine. I believe you will quickly find that you don't need them.Best of luck,Norm


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply,I will try the low card diet,I'm only 7 stone now due to the Gerd and the nausea of course,but I'm going to give it a go can't lose anything, could you advise what I can drink that won't set the Gerd of,because all I'm drinking now is water,and small glass of carrot juice now and again as someone told me it's good for Gerd,not sure about that. Thanks again.SueUK.


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

I posted this somewhere else. Dr. Norm is in disagreement with me on this one because of the carbs (to my knowledge there are good carbs as well as bad ones), but it's helping me. I have now been without my usual heart-burn and stomach rumbles for two full days."One large raw potatoRemove the peel. Grate the peeled potato. Press the substance to release the juice. Add 2 parts warm water to 1 part juice. Drink on empty stomach before breakfast, before lunch and again before dinner. Note that it has to be made fresh each time as it looses itâ€™s nutritional and healing value if standingâ€I found some supporting information on: http://www.drlam.com/opinion/potatojuice.cfmAnd http://www.indiangyan.com/books/healthbook...al/potato.shtmlFYI, the juice can be a little hard to extract, so I have found that using my food processor with the rotating blade left in for about 10 sec. and then straining the "mash" while pressing down on it rends the most juice.Of course I don't know your age, but if you're an "older issue" here is an added benefit so as not to waste anything - there's still plenty of moisture in what you have left: The juicy pulp of the shredded raw potatoes can also be applied as a poultice in clearing the wrinkles and other skin blemishes due to aging. It may be rubbed on the face and other portions of body that have wrinkles before retiring for bed. It will help â€˜melt' the wrinkles, banish age spots and clear the skin. The enzymes in raw potato pulp, combined with the Vitamin C and the natural starch, helps create a 'skin food' that nourishes the starved cellular tissues of the skin. Furthermore, the alkaline juices of the potato promotes an antiseptic action that gives a glowing look of youth. Much of the decaying skin sloughs off by the acid portion of the pulp'.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Dr Norm, sorry I totally missed your post on the amine intolerance (joys of trying to read boards with young kids driving you mad, he he).I've always got an itchy mouth whenever I ate banana's or avocado's but never thought much of it, I thought it was normal, chocolate caused an instant sore throat and tummy rumbles followed about 10 minutes later (at the most, sometimes it was pretty much instant). Then my hubby asked me if I'd like an avocado sandwhich one day and I said no cause I hated the itchy mouth it gives you and he looked at me like I was mad. So I questioned my GP about it and he said it's definately an amine intolerance. Sadly we also tend to crave what foods are bad for us and I had difficulty living without chocolate, broccoli and many other odd food cravings I got. Now that I've really slowed down my consumption of them I've found the cravings have eased a lot. The GERD on the other hand has been doing all sorts to me lately. Not sure if it's from the withdrawal of my anti depressant though.


----------



## 21695 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new and having a hard time trying to eat anything at the moment. I had my endoscope in August. I have hiatus hernia. Schatzki ring and esophagitis with columnar whatever it is ( changes to esophagus ). I am having custard, soup and porridge. Taking Pariet ( aciphex ) twice a day. I have done everything by the book and still cant feel any better. I see here that there is a lot of us the same. I will go read a few posts to see what people are suggesting etc.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Izmik! Welcome to the boards fellow Aussie







Sorry to hear you've tried all sorts of things that haven't made you feel any better. I have no idea what some of the things you are suffering from are but if you repost it in the Irritable Bowel Syndrome section I know there are people here who'll know and maybe be able to help you out. This boards kind of a quiet one


----------



## 21695 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Screamer - thanks for the welcome. I have severe esophagitis. Have been bleeding etc. Can I post on IBS forum even tho I don't have IBS ?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh okay. Umm usually not but if you place your own post in this section and title it something about what you have then more people might read it instead of this thread which probably hasn't got a lot to do with what is wrong with you. Do you know how to start a new thread?


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Izmik!Esophagitis belongs under GERD, so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to post in that section seeking advise from and offer same to others who suffer from this ailment.If you look at my 19 October posting above there is a possibility for non-drug help. It has benefited me and at least one other GERD sufferer that I know of. It tastes terrible but if you add a little carrot juice or a few drops of lemon juice (don't know if you can tolerate that little bit of acid)it does improve the taste.Best of luck to you.Full steam ahead!


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi all, Just checking in. I was so convinced about how effective the controlled carb approach it for treating GERD, I wrote a book on it. I highly recommend giving this a try. It really works. Search low carb and heartburn on Google. Many people are having success.Norm


----------

